# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بچه ها لطفا در مورد ترمیم معدل به سوال من اگه میشه پاسخ بدید. مرسی

## Tara_Z

بچه ها سلام. من فارغ التحصیل سال 91 ام در رشته ریاضی. میخوام امسال کنکور تجربی بدم. دیپلم ریاضی هم دارم قاعدتا. و دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم معدل هم نمیتونم بکنم. چون مدرک دیپلمم گرو دانشگاه قبلیمه که انصراف دادم و باید پول بدم تا بهم بدنش. یه چیزی حدود 7-8 میلیون. من قصد ندارم بگیرمش. چون اگر دانشگاه سراسری قبول شم اینبار هم، دانشگاه قبلیم مدارکمو پست میکنه به این دانشگاه جدید و نیازی نیست هزینه ای بدم بابتش. حالا با این اوصاف که من نمیتونم نه ترمیم نه دیپلم مجدد بگیرم، بنظرتون چه خاکی بر سر مبارکم باید بریزم؟ روی کنکورم سرمایه گذاری کنم؟ برای یکی مثل من، سوابق تحصیلی کمتر از 40 درصد محاسبه نخواهد شد؟ اصلا سوابق تحصیلی واسه من چطوری قراره اعمال بشه؟ نمره های عمومیم بد نشدن والا. نه خوبن نه بد. الان برای من مثلا درس زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک از 100 توی کنکور حساب میشه؟ 
ببخشید که خیلی سوال پرسیدم و خواهم پرسید :Yahoo (111): آموزش پرورش خیلی عقده ای وار به آدم جواب میده. انگار ارث باباشونو خوردیم. جواب درستی نمیدن به آدم.
نمرات عمومیمو میذارم عکسشو.
خلاصه دمتون گرم. مردیم از استرس. شاید یکی مثل من نتونه ترمیم کنه یا اصلن پول نداشته باشه واسه ترمیم. این چه عدالتیه؟ اینجوری که خیلی بدتر شد که.
خلاصه مرسی پیشاپیش از پاسخگویی عزیزان.

----------


## Akhansari

> بچه ها سلام. من فارغ التحصیل سال 91 ام در رشته ریاضی. میخوام امسال کنکور تجربی بدم. دیپلم ریاضی هم دارم قاعدتا. و دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم معدل هم نمیتونم بکنم. چون مدرک دیپلمم گرو دانشگاه قبلیمه که انصراف دادم و باید پول بدم تا بهم بدنش. یه چیزی حدود 7-8 میلیون. من قصد ندارم بگیرمش. چون اگر دانشگاه سراسری قبول شم اینبار هم، دانشگاه قبلیم مدارکمو پست میکنه به این دانشگاه جدید و نیازی نیست هزینه ای بدم بابتش. حالا با این اوصاف که من نمیتونم نه ترمیم نه دیپلم مجدد بگیرم، بنظرتون چه خاکی بر سر مبارکم باید بریزم؟ روی کنکورم سرمایه گذاری کنم؟ برای یکی مثل من، سوابق تحصیلی کمتر از 40 درصد محاسبه نخواهد شد؟ اصلا سوابق تحصیلی واسه من چطوری قراره اعمال بشه؟ نمره های عمومیم بد نشدن والا. نه خوبن نه بد. الان برای من مثلا درس زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک از 100 توی کنکور حساب میشه؟ 
> ببخشید که خیلی سوال پرسیدم و خواهم پرسیدآموزش پرورش خیلی عقده ای وار به آدم جواب میده. انگار ارث باباشونو خوردیم. جواب درستی نمیدن به آدم.
> نمرات عمومیمو میذارم عکسشو.
> خلاصه دمتون گرم. مردیم از استرس. شاید یکی مثل من نتونه ترمیم کنه یا اصلن پول نداشته باشه واسه ترمیم. این چه عدالتیه؟ اینجوری که خیلی بدتر شد که.
> خلاصه مرسی پیشاپیش از پاسخگویی عزیزان.


سلام من ادامه صحبتتون رو جواب نمیدم همون قسمت اولش که گفتینو میگم اصلا نیازی به پرداخت هزینه دانشگاه نیست برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی هیچ چیزی از دانشگاه نمیخوان شما میرید آموزش پرورش یه سری مدارک ازتون میخوان از مدرسه بیارید نه از دانشگاه و بعدش معرفیتون میکنن بزرگسالان برا امتحان نهایی
یک ماه نیست خودم این راهو رفتم برای همین مطمئنم

----------


## Tara_Z

خیلی ممنون که جواب دادید. رفتم اتفاقا و بهم گفتن اصل مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی م رو بیارم که اصل مدرک دیپلمم پیش دانشگاست و فقط اصل مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم پیش خودمه.  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Akhansari

> خیلی ممنون که جواب دادید. رفتم اتفاقا و بهم گفتن اصل مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی م رو بیارم که اصل مدرک دیپلمم پیش دانشگاست و فقط اصل مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم پیش خودمه.


از من هیچ چیزی از دانشگاه نخواستند اصل دیپلم هم نخواستند بهشون بگید دسترسی ندارم بعلاوه اطلاعتم تو سامانه جامع دیپکد هست و اگر اصرار کردند بگید از مدرسه لیست کارنامه های سالانه دفتر مدارس رو میارم. از طریق اونا پیگری کنین خیلی بهتره تا اصلا ترمیم معدل نکنید بگین شهرهای دیگه آموزش پرورش فقط نامه سوابق تحصیلی ندرسه میخواد شما چرا اذیت میکنید یکی دو روز برین روی اعصابشون بهتره تا بخواین بی خیال دیپلم مجدد بشین

----------


## Barca

> از من هیچ چیزی از دانشگاه نخواستند اصل دیپلم هم نخواستند بهشون بگید دسترسی ندارم بعلاوه اطلاعتم تو سامانه جامع دیپکد هست و اگر اصرار کردند بگید از مدرسه لیست کارنامه های سالانه دفتر مدارس رو میارم. از طریق اونا پیگری کنین خیلی بهتره تا اصلا ترمیم معدل نکنید بگین شهرهای دیگه آموزش پرورش فقط نامه سوابق تحصیلی ندرسه میخواد شما چرا اذیت میکنید یکی دو روز برین روی اعصابشون بهتره تا بخواین بی خیال دیپلم مجدد بشین


سلام .شما چند سالتون هست و چه رشته دانشگاهی ای خوندید ؟ البته اگر دلتون میخواد جواب بدید .

----------


## Akhansari

> سلام .شما چند سالتون هست و چه رشته دانشگاهی ای خوندید ؟ البته اگر دلتون میخواد جواب بدید .


سلام مشکلی نداره متولد ۶۹ هستم خسابداری خوندم و دانشجوی ارشد مدیریت اجرایی بودم که انصراف دادم نه سالی هم حدودا سابقه دارم ولی تصمیم گرفتم کلا مسیرم رو عوض کنم

----------


## Tara_Z

منم مکانیک سیالات بودم انصراف دادم. الان واسه دیپلمه های ریاضی ای که میخوان کنکور تجربی بدن، درسای عمومی+ شیمی+ فیزیک تطبیق داده میشه فقط؟ 
ینی زیست و ریاضی از صد و اونم فقط کنکور حساب میشه؟

----------


## Akhansari

> منم مکانیک سیالات بودم انصراف دادم. الان واسه دیپلمه های ریاضی ای که میخوان کنکور تجربی بدن، درسای عمومی+ شیمی+ فیزیک تطبیق داده میشه فقط؟ 
> ینی زیست و ریاضی از صد و اونم فقط کنکور حساب میشه؟


باتوجه به اینکه پیش دانشگاهی بود اون موقع و نظام قدیم فکر کنم کلا عوض بشه برای فیزیک ریاضی هم امتحان بدین من که امتحان دادم البته من فارغ التحصیل ۸۷ بودم اون موقع نهایی سوم دبیرستان بود نه پیش دانشگاهی ولی فکر میکنم کل امتحان هارو بگیرند دوباره

----------


## Sattar___m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Akhansari


سلام من ادامه صحبتتون رو جواب نمیدم همون قسمت اولش که گفتینو میگم اصلا نیازی به پرداخت هزینه دانشگاه نیست برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی هیچ چیزی از دانشگاه نمیخوان شما میرید آموزش پرورش یه سری مدارک ازتون میخوان از مدرسه بیارید نه از دانشگاه و بعدش معرفیتون میکنن بزرگسالان برا امتحان نهایی
یک ماه نیست خودم این راهو رفتم برای همین مطمئنم


میخواید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید؟
چه رشته ای مد نظرتون هست؟*

----------


## Akhansari

> *
> 
> میخواید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید؟
> چه رشته ای مد نظرتون هست؟*


بله میخوام دوباره بخونم
راستش برعکس همه من بیشتر علاقه ام به فیزیوتراپی هست تمایلی به سه رشته اصلی ندارم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

کسی در مورد اینکه من یبار ترمیم تجربی چند سال پیش کردم نمیتونه توضیح بده الان چیکار کنم؟ من یبار اولین سالی که ترمیم گذاشتن رفتم یدونه درس جوگیرانه ترمیم کردم نمرمم فرقی نکرد این ماه رفتم آموزش و پرورش گفتن اصلا به هیچ وجه نمیتونین ترمیم کنین دوباره خب یکی مثل من باید چیکار کنه آخه؟ نمیتونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم با اون کنکور تجربی بدم؟

----------


## Tara_Z

دیگه فک کنم مجبوری درصد اون درستو توی کنکور بالا بزنی تا تراز بالایی براش در نظر گرفته بشه و تا حدی کسری معدلتو بشوره ببره. اگه میتونی یه درسو توی کنکور 100 بزن. این تراز و خیلی میبره بالا.

----------


## Tara_Z

بچه ها. اگه کسی میخونه جواب بده. تاثیر درصد 100 چطور؟ ینی مثلا دو تا درصد 100 داشته باشیم توی کنکور، میتونه جبران کنه معدلو؟ من واقعا هرجور شده روی کنکورم برنامه ریزی میکنم نه روی نهایی. یه تحقیقی میکنم ببینم چه میشه کرد

----------


## Akhansari

> کسی در مورد اینکه من یبار ترمیم تجربی چند سال پیش کردم نمیتونه توضیح بده الان چیکار کنم؟ من یبار اولین سالی که ترمیم گذاشتن رفتم یدونه درس جوگیرانه ترمیم کردم نمرمم فرقی نکرد این ماه رفتم آموزش و پرورش گفتن اصلا به هیچ وجه نمیتونین ترمیم کنین دوباره خب یکی مثل من باید چیکار کنه آخه؟ نمیتونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم با اون کنکور تجربی بدم؟


خب یه درس رو‌ترمیم کردین بقیه رو چرا نمیزارند باقی رو ترمیم کنین بنظرم دیپلم ریاضی اشتباهه

----------


## reza333

> کسی در مورد اینکه من یبار ترمیم تجربی چند سال پیش کردم نمیتونه توضیح بده الان چیکار کنم؟ من یبار اولین سالی که ترمیم گذاشتن رفتم یدونه درس جوگیرانه ترمیم کردم نمرمم فرقی نکرد این ماه رفتم آموزش و پرورش گفتن اصلا به هیچ وجه نمیتونین ترمیم کنین دوباره خب یکی مثل من باید چیکار کنه آخه؟ نمیتونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم با اون کنکور تجربی بدم؟


*تا جایی که من خبر دارم ، گرفتن دیپلم دوم و شرکت با اون توی کنکور مشکلی نداره. قبلا لازم بود  دیپلم دوم با کنکور حتما متناظر باشه ولی توی دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور سال 1401 این منع رو برداشتن. حالا برای 402 نمی دونم چطوریاست . دفترچه کنکور 402 اوایل ابان میاد اگر قرار باشه دی هم کنکور برگزار بشه ( که انشالله لغو بشه چون کنکور دی امسال خیلی ناعادلانه است)) و موقع ثبت نام ترمیم معدل دی هم همون اویل ابان معمولا. البته خوبه که یه 10 روز دیگه بری یه مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرتون بگی میخام برای دیپلم دوم اقدام کنم ببین چی میگن .
*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خب یه درس رو‌ترمیم کردین بقیه رو چرا نمیزارند باقی رو ترمیم کنین بنظرم دیپلم ریاضی اشتباهه


کلا فقط میگن یباره ترمیم رفتی دیگه نمیتونی فقط همینو میگن

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *تا جایی که من خبر دارم ، گرفتن دیپلم دوم و شرکت با اون توی کنکور مشکلی نداره. قبلا لازم بود  دیپلم دوم با کنکور حتما متناظر باشه ولی توی دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور سال 1401 این منع رو برداشتن. حالا برای 402 نمی دونم چطوریاست . دفترچه کنکور 402 اوایل ابان میاد اگر قرار باشه دی هم کنکور برگزار بشه ( که انشالله لغو بشه چون کنکور دی امسال خیلی ناعادلانه است)) و موقع ثبت نام ترمیم معدل دی هم همون اویل ابان معمولا. البته خوبه که یه 10 روز دیگه بری یه مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرتون بگی میخام برای دیپلم دوم اقدام کنم ببین چی میگن .
> *


توی این اطلاعیه جدید سنجش اون بند اخر گفته سوابق تحصیلی مورد نظر فک کنم منظورش همونه که با هر دیپلمی اگر نشه که ترمیمم نتونم عملا از رقابت کنکرو حذفم واقعا **** با این مصوباتشون

----------


## Tara_Z

اینو ببینید. بنظرم منطقی گفته. بشینید درستونو بخونید بابا به جای این نگرانیا. با خودمم هستم البته

----------


## هنگامه اتشی

> خب یه درس رو‌ترمیم کردین بقیه رو چرا نمیزارند باقی رو ترمیم کنین بنظرم دیپلم ریاضی اشتباهه


سلام شما نظام قدیم ترمیم معدل کردین؟ چطور ترمیم کردبن؟ چه درسهایی رو امتحان بابد داد؟

----------


## Akhansari

> سلام شما نظام قدیم ترمیم معدل کردین؟ چطور ترمیم کردبن؟ چه درسهایی رو امتحان بابد داد؟


سلام

ترمیم نکردم من نظام قدیم بودم مرداد رفتم درخواست دیپلم مجدد دادم و گرفتم دوباره دیپلم تجربی
حالا برای دی یا خرداد میرم برای ترمیم

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام
> 
> ترمیم نکردم من نظام قدیم بودم مرداد رفتم درخواست دیپلم مجدد دادم و گرفتم دوباره دیپلم تجربی
> حالا برای دی یا خرداد میرم برای ترمیم


خب الان من دیپلم تجربی دارم بازم باید درخواست دیپلم مجدد بدم ؟ (نظام قدیم سال 97 )
یا باید ترمیم معدل برم؟

+ 
چه کتابایی واسه نهایی کامله؟ شما کدومش رو خوندین؟

----------


## Akhansari

> خب الان من دیپلم تجربی دارم بازم باید درخواست دیپلم مجدد بدم ؟ (نظام قدیم سال 97 )
> یا باید ترمیم معدل برم؟
> 
> + 
> چه کتابایی واسه نهایی کامله؟ شما کدومش رو خوندین؟


حقیقتش در مورد شما نمیدونم چی بگم شما بنظرم یه سری از درس هارو نداشتین قبلا ولی از اون طرف هم دیپام مجدد میگند فقط برای تغییر رشته هست شما بنظرم برید آموزش پرورش منطقه تون از اونا بپرسید واحدش یکیه مسئول ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد یه واحد بود تو همدان 
من واقعیتش فردای روزی که جواب هارو دادند رفتم اقدام کردم برای دیپلم مجدد خیلی وقت برای خوندن نداشتم چون از یکم شروع شد اصل مشکلم هم تو حفظی ها بود و شیمی من اکانت فیدیبو دارم توی فیدیبو با تخفیفاش کتاب گرفتم که سبک بشه قیمتش برام شگفت انگیز شیمی خوندم با من و درسام ولی واقعا یکیش بسه  شیمی بنظرم نیازی به دوتاش نیست و ویدیو شب امتحان امید فراهانیم توصیه میکنم نمیدونم کلاساش خوبه یا نه ولی ویدیو شب امتحانش از بقیه بهتر بود شیمی ۱۹ شدم ریاضی من و درسام خوندم با شب امتحان و ویدیوآمادگی امتحان نهایی حیدری اونو بیست شدم
فیزیک و زیست بنظرم کتاب درسی بخونید و شب امتحان هردوتاشون من خوب نشدم ولی تو حفظیا خراب کردم نه تو تو سوال سختا و حالا ترمیم میکنم
دینی فرمول بیست از تو گاجینو خوندم ولی بنظرم من و درسام یا شب امتحان در کنار کتاب بهتره و کافی هست

عربی و فارسی من و درسام خوندم این دوتا هم خوب نشدم ولی بخاطر کتاب نبود بخاطر پایه خودم بود ضعیف بودم بنظرم همون دوتا خوبه برای این دوتا درس

اجتماعی و سلامت بهداشتم فقط کتاب شب امتحان داشتم خوبم بود

----------


## Akhansari

و اینکه پیشنهاد میکنم برای ترمیم تو دو‌پارت اقدام کنید درسهای روتین تر که خیلی تغییر نمیدن مثل ریاضی و فیزیک رو الان بدین ولی درسهای حفظی رو بیشتر از یکی دوتا ندید و دینی هم بزارین برای بعدا دینی امسال و فارسی امسال شهریور خیلی سخت بود بنظرم خرداد رو بهتر برگزار کنند چون اگه انقدر سخت بگیرند خیلی. امار تجدیدی میره بالا ولی ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی یا زیست روتین بودن خداییش اجتماعی هم مناسب بود سوالاش

----------


## zahra_kh90

سلام من سوالی دارم .من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی هستم و دپیلم خودم رو سال ۸۸ گرفتم و پیش ۸۹ . اون زمان فقط دیپلم نهایی بود و پیش نهایی نشده بود . اگر بخوام کنکور انسانی ۴۰۲ شرکت کنم طبق مصوبه شورا سوابق دیپلم نظام قدیم ۳۰ درصد و پیش ۱۰ درصده . وگفته شده همه باید سوابق تحصیلیه عمومی داشته باشن . خب من سابقه تحصیلیه دیپلم رو دارم ولی پیش رو سایقه تحصیلی ندارم . چجوری میشه ؟ یعنی اون ۱۰ درصد رو برام در نظر نمیگیرن و ناقص حساب میکنن ؟؟ ممنون میشم اگر کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه

----------


## zahra_kh90

سلام یه سوال داشتم . من سال ۸۸ دیپلم گرفتم و پیش ۸۹ رشته تجربی . اگر بخوام کنکور ۴۰۲ انسانی بدم طبق مصوبه شورا همه باید سابقه ی تحصیلی رو در دروس عمومی داشته باشن که نظام قدیم رو گفتن ۳۰ درصد دیپلم و ۱۰ درصد پیش . با توجه به اینکه اون موقع فقط دیپلم نهایی بوده و پیش نبوده و من فقط برای دیپلم سابقه ی تحصیلی دارم آیا اون ۱۰ درصد برام حساب نمیشه ؟ چجوری در نظر گرفته میشه ؟ یا چجوری باید سابقه ی دروس عمومی توی پیش ایجاد کرد ؟ ممنون میشم کسی میدونه توضیح بده

----------


## Harrison

> و اینکه پیشنهاد میکنم برای ترمیم تو دو‌پارت اقدام کنید درسهای روتین تر که خیلی تغییر نمیدن مثل ریاضی و فیزیک رو الان بدین ولی درسهای حفظی رو بیشتر از یکی دوتا ندید و دینی هم بزارین برای بعدا دینی امسال و فارسی امسال شهریور خیلی سخت بود بنظرم خرداد رو بهتر برگزار کنند چون اگه انقدر سخت بگیرند خیلی. امار تجدیدی میره بالا ولی ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی یا زیست روتین بودن خداییش اجتماعی هم مناسب بود سوالاش


شما دیپلم اولتون برای چه رشته ای بود؟

----------


## Harrison

> و اینکه پیشنهاد میکنم برای ترمیم تو دو‌پارت اقدام کنید درسهای روتین تر که خیلی تغییر نمیدن مثل ریاضی و فیزیک رو الان بدین ولی درسهای حفظی رو بیشتر از یکی دوتا ندید و دینی هم بزارین برای بعدا دینی امسال و فارسی امسال شهریور خیلی سخت بود بنظرم خرداد رو بهتر برگزار کنند چون اگه انقدر سخت بگیرند خیلی. امار تجدیدی میره بالا ولی ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی یا زیست روتین بودن خداییش اجتماعی هم مناسب بود سوالاش


هزینه دیپلم مجدد چقدر شد؟

----------


## Akhansari

> شما دیپلم اولتون برای چه رشته ای بود؟


برای من هر درس فکر کنم چهل بود یادم نیست دقیقا فکر کنم نزدیک ۵۰۰ تا ۶۰۰ شد سیزده تا درس بود من ریاضی بودم تجربی گرفتم

----------


## Asman

مشاور می گفت اگه دیپلم ریاضی باشین فقط نمره های عمومی ها و شیمی براتون تاثیر داده می شه

----------


## Akhansari

> مشاور می گفت اگه دیپلم ریاضی باشین فقط نمره های عمومی ها و شیمی براتون تاثیر داده می شه


فکر میکنم ریاضی و فیزیک هم تاثیر بدن چون ریاضی فیزیک رشته ریاضی بیشتر هم هست و چیزی از مباحث کم تر نداره بخصوص فیزیک باز ریاضی یه جاهایی مثل هندسه یا گسسته جدا میشه ولی فیزیک نه

----------


## Janan

> فکر میکنم ریاضی و فیزیک هم تاثیر بدن چون ریاضی فیزیک رشته ریاضی بیشتر هم هست و چیزی از مباحث کم تر نداره بخصوص فیزیک باز ریاضی یه جاهایی مثل هندسه یا گسسته جدا میشه ولی فیزیک نه


سلام وقت بخیر 
من چند تا سوال داشتم خوشحال میشم اگه وقت داشتید جواب بدید . 
ترمیم معدل میشه تو خرداد ماه هم انجام بشه؟ ( چند تا مصاحبه با مسئولین آموزش و پرورش بود که گفتند فقط شهریور و دی ماه ) 
برای ثبت نام باید به کجا مراجعه کنم و اینکه چه زمانی باید برای امتحانات خرداد و دی باید اقدام کنم؟ 
چه مدارکی میخوان؟

----------


## Akhansari

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> من چند تا سوال داشتم خوشحال میشم اگه وقت داشتید جواب بدید . 
> ترمیم معدل میشه تو خرداد ماه هم انجام بشه؟ ( چند تا مصاحبه با مسئولین آموزش و پرورش بود که گفتند فقط شهریور و دی ماه ) 
> برای ثبت نام باید به کجا مراجعه کنم و اینکه چه زمانی باید برای امتحانات خرداد و دی باید اقدام کنم؟ 
> چه مدارکی میخوان؟


سلام وقت شما هم بخیر
ببینین من آخرین مصاحبه ای که دیدم توی هفته اول دوم شهریور بود گفتند هرکسی میتونه توی شهریور، دی و خرداد سال کنکورش ترمیم کنه و اینکه میتونه توی هرکدوم چندتا درس برداره یه فیلم بود تو تلگرام کانالای خبری گذاشته بودند ضبط شده از صداسیما اگر بعد از اون دوباره چیزی گفتند نمیدونم ولی بنظرم مثل همین آیین نامه هفته پیش تا یکی دو هفته آینده ایین نامه ای اعلام میکنند نگران نباشید برای ترمیم معدل مدارس بزرگسالان و برای دیپلم مجدد آموزش پرورش ناحیه خودتون من چون دیپلم مجدد بودم رفتم آموزش پرورش و ازم کارنامه سه سال آخر و ریز نمرات و ... خواستند که رفتم از مدرسه گرفتم اصلا خودشون مال مدرسه رو خواستند نه چیزایی که دادم دانشگاه قبلا

پیشنهادم اینه دینی و فارسی رو اگر صد در صد امکان انتخاب بود توی خرداد بدید امثال شهریور خیلی سخت گرفتند این دوتارو چون تاثیرشونم بالاست بهتره خوب خونده باشین

----------


## Harrison

> سلام
> 
> ترمیم نکردم من نظام قدیم بودم مرداد رفتم درخواست دیپلم مجدد دادم و گرفتم دوباره دیپلم تجربی
> حالا برای دی یا خرداد میرم برای ترمیم


شما مرداد امسال درخواست دیپلم مجدد دادین و شهریور دیپلم مجدد گرفتید؟ من توی گوگل سرچ کردم نوشته بود برای دیپلم مجدد باید مهرماه ثبت نام کرد، چنین چیزی نیست؟

----------


## elhameli

سلام، 
برای دیپلم مجدد باید دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو امتحان داد یا فقط دوازدهم ؟؟
 اگر فقط دوازدهم هست، بعد از دریافت دیپلم رشته جدید، میشه رفت دروس یازدهم اون رشته رو هم امتحان داد ؟؟

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط elhameli


سلام، 
برای دیپلم مجدد باید دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم رو امتحان داد یا فقط دوازدهم ؟؟
 اگر فقط دوازدهم هست، بعد از دریافت دیپلم رشته جدید، میشه رفت دروس یازدهم اون رشته رو هم امتحان داد ؟؟


سلام فعلا قانونی برای یازدهم دهم نزاشتن دیپلم مجدد برای دوازدهم هست فقط*

----------


## Harrison

> *
> 
> سلام فعلا قانونی برای یازدهم دهم نزاشتن دیپلم مجدد برای دوازدهم هست فقط*


میشه سوالای منم جواب بدید
اگه کسی بخواد مثلا خرداد سال آینده دیپلم مجدد بگیره تا چه زمانی فرصت داره برای درخواست و ثبت نام؟

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Harrison


میشه سوالای منم جواب بدید
اگه کسی بخواد مثلا خرداد سال آینده دیپلم مجدد بگیره تا چه زمانی فرصت داره برای درخواست و ثبت نام؟


راستش دقیق نمیدونم باید از آموزش پرورش بپرسید ولی فکر میکنم نهایتا دو‌هفته مونده به شروع امتحانات خرداد ماه برای خودم اینطوری شد حدودا دو هفته قبل از امتحانات شهریور ثبت نام کردم و روزی که ثبت نام کردم دقیقا آخرین روز بود فکر میکنم ۱۸ یا ۱۹‌مرداد بود*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *
> 
> راستش دقیق نمیدونم باید از آموزش پرورش بپرسید ولی فکر میکنم نهایتا دو‌هفته مونده به شروع امتحانات خرداد ماه برای خودم اینطوری شد حدودا دو هفته قبل از امتحانات شهریور ثبت نام کردم و روزی که ثبت نام کردم دقیقا آخرین روز بود فکر میکنم ۱۸ یا ۱۹‌مرداد بود*


اقا یه سوال اگر دوتا دیپلم داشته باشی تجربی و ریاضی میتونی با ریاضی کنکور تجربی بدی؟

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad_kh199


اقا یه سوال اگر دوتا دیپلم داشته باشی تجربی و ریاضی میتونی با ریاضی کنکور تجربی بدی؟


متاسفانه اطلاعی ندارم در اینباره*

----------

